

Kepler space telescope finds 'Earth-like' exo-planets - onion2k
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30705517

======
phreeza
It's a real shame the Terrestrial Planet Finder [0] has been put on indefinite
hold (aka cancelled). It would allow us to characterize the atmospheres of
these planets, possibly drawing conclusions about the presence of life.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrestrial_Planet_Finder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrestrial_Planet_Finder)

------
3pt14159
Maybe it's time we drop the exo- from exo-planets. It isn't like we're still
discovering planets that orbit our Sun.

~~~
Narishma
Why should we drop it? Exoplanet just means that it's orbiting a different
star than the Sun.

------
coldcode
Sad we can never go there.

